# I finally stood up for myself!



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

There's a woman at my work that is really unpleasant to work with. She's short-tempered and lacks any sense of humility or compassion. This time, she tried to bully me into signing a sheet of paper b/c I was late too many times and apparently that's the policy. Prior to my shift, I wrote down all of the potential candidates for when I could be late and what was there didn't jive with what I had written. The reason that I refused was b/c it didn't give specific times (only dates) and I wanted to investigate further. 

I just did not feel right owning up to something without adequate information. She left in a huffy mood. My face was flush, but I felt really proud that I had stood up for myself! Most of the dates check out, but one doesn't. So I will look into that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good for you, Sherbert!

Sometimes, that is what we have to do! :yes


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Good for you! It must have felt great to not fold under her intimidation tactics.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Great job! I bet that felt great. That will show her


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Next time punch her :boogie


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

At first I wanted to apologize, but I came to my senses and realized I had nothing to apologize for. Thanks for the encouragement everyone!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sherbert said:


> At first I wanted to apologize, but I came to my senses and realized I had nothing to apologize for. Thanks for the encouragement everyone!


Very true.


----------



## JunkBondTrader (Nov 22, 2010)

Great job! I hate when you finally stand up for yourself and feel guilty for it after. There is no reason to feel guilty, but I think it just happens to people like us with SA. Hopefully you can continue to put this woman in her place!


----------

